# Arm's Reach Cocoon/Amby Hammock



## thesimplelife25 (Feb 15, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Arm's Reach Cocoon or Amby Baby Hammock? How did you like it? How did it compare to a side-car type cosleeper, particularly the Arm's Reach one?


----------



## otxena (Mar 21, 2008)

Loved the amby baby. Lifesaver for 3-6 mo. for us. Sold for what we paid, too!


----------



## beansmama (Aug 2, 2007)

I just wanted to say that I don't know from personal experience yet...but i bought a mamalittlehelper baby hammock on ebay (I'm due on the 21st). It looked just like the amby, got great reviews and was tons cheaper...so you might wanna look into that as well?


----------



## firewoman (Feb 2, 2008)

I have an Amby and we loved it! Can't wait to use it with the new babe.


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

nak

we have the cocoon, and 3mo dd will not sleep in it, but she loves it for playtime, and she ebtertains herself in it while we eat dinner or cook (its in the kitchen). i didn't actually realize it was supposed to be a nightime bed until reading your post! we bought it was a place to put her down in downstairs....


----------



## merebella (Jan 5, 2008)

We borrowed an amby from a friend around 4 months. What a lifesaver! Totally helped us change ds napping habits. He's now a really predictable and good napper. It is a little hard on my back to scoop him out of it, fwiw. But I'm still glad for it. Also, it's next to our bed, so if I need to pat him or rebinky him, I can pull the hammock toward me and then give him a little swing or whatever he needs.

I ended up buying one off of craigslist for 140. Good luck.


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

I'm going to be the oddball here and say that the Amby just did not work for DS. I just packed it away and put it in the basement today, actually. He fell asleep in it for a nap exactly once, and only with me sitting on the floor next to him, bouncing it for about 30 minutes before, and 30 minutes during, and then he woke up.









I had heard such good things about it, so that's why we got it, but he never took to it. So be aware that your baby may not either. Or maybe we just have a high-needs baby...? He loves bouncing and rocking otherwise. I don't know. Babies are weird.







:


----------



## Louisep (May 1, 2009)

The Amby was a life saver for us between 2 and 5 months. DS is such a restless sleeper and I could not sleep with him in the bed with me. Even though with the Amby I had to physically get out of bed to nurse him, it helped him sleep longer stretches and even through the night for a glorious 6 weeks!!







:

However, at 5 months, he started learning to crawl and constantly turned himself over in the hammock (how, I do not know since it's nearly impossible!), so we've just had to pack it up. Even so, it worked for months and I think helped create some kind of routine for him. Even now he goes to bed easily, it's just the night time wakings that are the problem.


----------

